
Simple, Energy-Efficient Recycling Process for Lithium-Ion Batteries - jonbaer
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/energy/environment/simple-energyefficient-recycling-process-for-lithiumion-cathodes
======
bob_theslob646
The problem is that in each state in the U.S ,there are different laws. Unless
their is so type of federal mandate, very hard to implement.

[https://www.call2recycle.org/recycling-laws-by-
state/](https://www.call2recycle.org/recycling-laws-by-state/)

